# Ralink RT5390 Kernel Configuration [SOLVED]

## zombieno.7

I'm trying to get wireless networking working on my netbook and I'm having trouble getting the kernel configured right.  I'm trying to switch it from being compiled as a module to being just being active in the kernel, but every time I try to switch it, I get an error saying that it's dependent on another module.  What module is it?  I've been looking for hours, and I can't find anything.Last edited by zombieno.7 on Sun Jul 22, 2012 4:59 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

if you key in / and search for the driver name, beneath it you should see a "depends on" bit

that should show you what that particular setting needs. 

...unless, have you already gone through that?

----------

## zombieno.7

Actually, I didn't try that, but I solved it anyway.  I ended up just trying modules until it worked.  I know it's not the best approach, but I was getting frustrated and figured it'd be worth a try.

----------

## pepi55

 *zombieno.7 wrote:*   

> Actually, I didn't try that, but I solved it anyway.  I ended up just trying modules until it worked.  I know it's not the best approach, but I was getting frustrated and figured it'd be worth a try.

 

Please tell me what module you loaded into the kernel??? I'm trying to get mine working too

----------

